
Google Contributed $40K to AG Not Participating in Anti-Trust Investigation - egusa
https://sociable.co/web/google-contributed-40k-to-ag-not-participating-in-anti-trust-investigation/
======
HillaryBriss
California's AG Xavier Becerra might have some legitimate reason for staying
out of this investigation, but, if so, he hasn't tweeted about it. It's
interesting though, because he has in the past come out against Big Pharma,
Wall Street banks, and fraudulent charities. I'm sure he'll join this lawsuit
too. It just wouldn't make sense for him to stay out of it.

~~~
crb002
Yeah, they are looking to screw with his biggest employers. Cali under state
law could be far more invasive than the Fed probe too.

------
jdkee
What do you expect, they are playing the political money game that is U.S.
politics.

------
crb002
Iowa's AG was already bought by the banks:
[http://swampland.time.com/2011/05/09/foreclosure-probe-
chief...](http://swampland.time.com/2011/05/09/foreclosure-probe-chief-asked-
bank-lawyers-for-money/)

